# Any experience with clickbank.



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The wife has a number of sites with Adsense, Amazon and Kontera for revenue. She is looking to get into Clickbank and wondering if anyone has any experience with them.

Thanks


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I had a lot of their links on my sites but never made anything on them. The Living On A Dime book is one there, and I was sure that would get something, but nope. I have never heard anything bad about them though. It's just me. Nobody would click them and buy that came to my sites. Maybe she'll have better luck.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I am just learning about Clickbank. I am hoping to add it to my new blog.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

I have heard about people tha use it successfully, but would like to know more myself.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Well. I guess somebody is making money off of it, but I have tried a couple of different times and NADA for me. In my case, I think it was I don't know how to drive users to the site. It looks like writers of ebooklets offer them up for others to put on websites to sell.
You would need to do a lot of linking!


----------

